# What Should He Read?



## no1special18 (Jan 13, 2005)

My friend is newly reformed, as in just today! What should I suggest to him to read and to dive into: both as far as just regular books and as far as the Bible?

P.S. I am really excited. :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 13, 2005)

Michael Horton's _Putting Amazing Back into Grace_

Systematically read Romans, Galatians, and Ephesians. 

[Edited on 1--14-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

to Jacob on the Bible books - also, he should definitely read through the Reformed confessions and catechisms.

As to modern books, for the doctrines of grace I would suggest Packer's primer, and Boettner's _The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_. One of the very best chapters in Boettner's work is entitled "Calvinism in History."

For a book that goes beyond simply talking about the doctrines of grace, providence or even Covenant Theology, he should read Michael Horton's _In the Face of God_. It goes into the true meaning of biblical spirituality, and what it biblically means to have an intimate relationship with God, and how different those two things actually are from the mystical, subjective nature they are given in today's pop-Christianity. He discusses the real importance of the Church in the believer's life, and its value and essential role in our growing closer to God. He also debunks the common notion that somehow charismatic Christians are "more spiritual." That book is the single modern book I have read so far that has most influenced my spiritual life and thought. The front flap of the hardback version reads:



> How can intimacy with God pose danger? Doesn't popular Christianity urge us to enter into a "personal relationship with Jesus"? Yes--but often without recognizing that seeking God's face involves a Cross. In this challenge to "Christianity Lite," author Michael Horton insists that the instant spiritual gratification offered by much modern preaching is more like ancient "Gnosticism" than biblical faith.



So in addition to the Bible books Jacob noted, the Reformed confessions and catechisms, and Packer's primer, if I could recommend no other book I would urge your friend to read Horton's _In the Face of God_.


----------



## Scot (Jan 14, 2005)

No problem with Chris & Jacob's recommendations but if he's just been reformed today, I'd start with something like Sproul's "Grace Unknown: The Heart of Reformed Theology." Then have him lead up to Boettner's "The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination."

Even more important, scripture, scripture and more scripture!:bigsmile:


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2005)

If he is an oral learner like I am he will profit from Bahnsen's Distinctives of the Reformed Faith.

This might be one of my "Top 5" recommendations

Contents:
1.Sovereignty of God
2.Covenant Theology
3.Affirmation of this World (very, very good)
4.The Church's Government, Worship, and Sacraments
5.The Bible Tells me So


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> If he is an oral learner like I am he will profit from Bahnsen's Distinctives of the Reformed Faith.
> 
> This might be one of my "Top 5" recommendations
> ...



That does sound interesting, since it is rare to see all of those major topics dealt with in the same place, save a systematic theology. I'll probably have to get that.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2005)

He delivers it at a very introductory, yet powerful--and I really stress the powerful--level. His lectures on covenant theology and a refusal to retreat from the world are _gripping_. I just purchased his ethics series, "Lord over all."

[Edited on 1--14-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 14, 2005)

Some of the writings that God truly used in rearranging my thinking was:
1) Boettner's The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination. 
2) The Sovereignty of God; Pink
3) *J. MacArthurs commentary on 1 Cor
4) Decisional Regeneration; James Adams http://www.semperreformanda.com/decision.htm
5) Chosen by God; Sproul

My 2 cents:
Typically, the person whom is coming _into_ reformed ideas is poorly educated. In my experience, these people need to be fed some real milk. Puritan writings are extremely difficult to asimilate. The jargon is many times old english. I suggest beginning with some contemporaries. Ask your friend if they have heard of Sproul or *MacArthur. **Typically, if your friend knows the name and acknowledges that this person is well respected, they will generally appreciate that which they are being taught before even reading it. 

*I do not endorse J. MacArthur typically based upon his dispensational bend. In the short run, there is much to gleen in regards to the doctrines of grace from John's ministry; it benefitted me in a large way (**based upon the above premise). However, not to steer this thread away from the needful things, It is my opinion that people like J.M. are ultimately hurtful to the true reformation in that one could become comfortable resting in the rest of his theology in that is runs so close to the present day evangelical error. Having said that, surely his treatment of the D.O.G's are a benefit; just be careful.


----------



## AdamM (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I would direct your friend to R.C. Sproul's material. Boice, Sproul, Packer and Horton are all good, but the Ligonier stuff is so accessible and there is so much there that I would let him dig into that for a while. Get a subscription to Tabletalk for him and then maybe download Chosen By God or the Holiness of God series and you will be starting your friend off right.

[Edited on 15-1-2005 by AdamM]


----------



## no1special18 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I appreciate it very much.

P.S: That book by Horton sounds really good. I needed another book to read this summer over summer missions, and so far I am planning (God willing) to read James White's _The God Who Justifies_. I think the Horton book will be the other one.


----------

